# Is this a major bug in GPU-Z ?



## akmtshun (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello. This is my first post about the bug of GPU-Z.

My PC configuration:
Motherboard: ASUS A8N-E
CPU: AMD Opteron 165
Platform: Windows XP (Service Pack 2) Japanese version
Video card: ASUS 7600GT HDMI version

The bug mainly concern with the language of the driver of video card, that is Forceware.

If I use the Japanese version of Forceware, GPU-Z will display the error saying that the GPU-Z cannot find/ locate the specified files. And this error will be recorded in the Event Log -> Application. If I ignore this error, and re-start the program, the Windows will crash.

So, I uninstall the Japanese version of Forceware, and install the English version of it, this time GPU-Z can successfully started.

My erperience tell me that GPU-Z has a problem on supporting the language of Forceware (driver) of Nvidia which means that GPU-Z only runs with the English language of the driver. Huh ?


----------



## ccleorina (Oct 22, 2007)

akmtshun said:


> Hello. This is my first post about the bug of GPU-Z.
> 
> My PC configuration:
> Motherboard: ASUS A8N-E
> ...



GPU-Z not optimize of multilanguage yet....


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2007)

hmm that's interesting. can you link me to the japanese driver file so i can install it?


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 22, 2007)

@ W1zard, the multi language files for Nvidia Forceware are  Here.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 22, 2007)

do i need a japanese windows ? or can i select the language during isntallation?


----------



## Namslas90 (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, you select the language while making download selections.  I believe you would have to have the Japaneese language packs for windows installed or you will get nothing but Squares.


----------

